# Pet Passport Scheme - any new Vets?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone used a new Vet this year anywhere in Europe that isn't on the February Vets List?

Please could you provide details if you have.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bump.

Dave p


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've used vets in france for the last five years and never knew of a list?? I just phoned the nearest vet to where I was and booked in!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

cheshiregordon - any chance you could provide details of the Vets you used - including addresses, prices, opening hours, ease of parking and the competence of the Vets?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought you just wanted vets close enough to the ferry ports but for further afield here is one we find very good, very thorough and not too expensive. I have no idea what the price would be for checking a dog before going back to the UK but it's probably too far away. We take ours there for general care. English spoken, a parking on the wide and not very busy street even for big vans.

http://www.clinicaeurovet.com/ESPANOL/private.domestika.srv/index.html

Sorry I don't have co-ordinates but there is a clickable map on their web site and it's very easy to find, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks erneboy for the info.

Almost any Vets in Europe are now usable due to the new 5 day rule and at long last Calais Vets will have a damn sight more competition and prices, hopefully, will drop accordingly.

The more Vets recommended by Members the better - where ever they are!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

erneboy - is this the Vets and, if so, are the details ok?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Co-ordinates Keith N40.36322, E0.395715 checked on street view, Alan.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Docteur Lardinquis - Honfleur...........Very Good (used twice)
Docteur P.Pichein - Verdun...............I wouldn't use again
Docteur Marie-Helene Foyer - Equainville........Very Good 
Docteur N. Gerion- St-Omer..............Very Good

adequate parking at all - can't advise opening hours and I haven't kept a record of charges.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

cheshiregordon - Thanks for the new Vet information.

The Vet in St Omer is already on the list, the Verdun Vet isn't worth adding if you wouldn't recommend them and I've posted the other two Vet's details below.

Could you let me know if any details are wrong, or even if you can add any more info, and I'll alter them accordingly.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

On our recent visit to Spain we visited a vet at Clermont Herault just off the A75 just below Millau, they are situated on a trading estate ( also supermarket and fuel ) so bags of room to park and turn around, we just walked in and was seen in 2 minutes, the vet spoke good English and she also knew the new regulations

phone france 0467963720

N43.62128
E3.45367


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

loddy - is this the one and, if so, are the details ok?

Do you have any idea of prices and opening times?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a new practice and the opening hours are I think closed 1-2 for lunch, they have a answer machine with details of a emergency line, the cost was €35 for a small dog with no medication.

Loddy


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We regularly use:

Clinique Vétérinaire 3 Vallées 
107 Chemin des Prés, 73600 Moutiers Tarentaise, France

It used to a bit of a race to Calais but now a leisurely pootle through France.

Parking at the clinic is not suitable for MHs but there is plenty of parking in the town square, or at the Carrefour supermarket, both of which are only 5mins walk to the vet.

Two of the vets speak excellent English and cost in Feb was €35 for consultation, drugs and documentation. They close for lunch but are open till 19.00 most days.

Moutiers itself is a bit drab, but there is an excellent (still free) aire in the old part of Albertville about 20 mins away.

Mike


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

madontour - thanks for the info.

Is the attached document ok for info or does something need altering or adding?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Keith - you have a PM.

Dave


----------

